# Lost - What Kate Did



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Why do they feel the need to do this? Is this because they are trying to get us to miss the beginning of L&O or CSI? Or are they just going to try and cram more commercials into this "1 hour" show? This is almost enough to make me stop watching it. 

Now I know why it didn't record last week. Ugh, how pissed off am I?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It appears that the over run was a one time deal. If it happens again this season I will delete my timers and stop watching what is the best show on television at the moment.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, guys, but Mark reported Saturday that it would run 5 minutes over again this week.

other thread 

Sounds like there will be two less Lost watchers here... 

(You don't know how lucky you are, N8, to even be ABLE to watch it in HD. Our local affiliate will switch over to HD just as soon as hell freezes over!  )


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The change was in the guide. So I assume the 942/522/TiVo/Motorola people caught the change automatically?

So that (mostly) leaves us 921/50x suckers. 50x sould be resolved with NBR early next year. Which suckers does that leave?

These days when this (or any other 921/OTA screw-up) happens to me I go grab the HD-XVid feed from the internet. Looks pretty good, and the commercials are already removed.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Also, CBS is notorious for this. I feel sorry for any show that gets stuck in the time slot after 60 mins Sunday nite. Right now it's Cold Case, and 3/4 of the time, 60(90)mins. runs over anywhere from 10 -30mins. I stopped recording this show because of this! 

It seems that more of the networks are doing this, because they know that people time shift and watch shows at their convenience, and will record a show on another network on the next time slot, so they sabotage your recording.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

You just need to buy a few more DVR's so you can record what you want, when you want. We have three, just for the two of us. Of course, my wife has two and I have one. :lol: 

Post #5. Whew!


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

SingleAction said:


> Also, CBS is notorious for this. I feel sorry for any show that gets stuck in the time slot after 60 mins Sunday nite. Right now it's Cold Case, and 3/4 of the time, 60(90)mins. runs over anywhere from 10 -30mins. I stopped recording this show because of this!
> 
> It seems that more of the networks are doing this, because they know that people time shift and watch shows at their convenience, and will record a show on another network on the next time slot, so they sabotage your recording.


60 Minutes doesn't run over. It's the NFL games that start at 4:15 (Eastern). There is no way the game will be over until 7:15 to 7:30 and yet CBS' schedule shows 60 Minutes starting at 7:00 - which it will never do if there is a 4:15 NFL game. So therefore there entire schedule for that night is late. Of course this is all done to try to hang on to NFL viewers. CBS' theory is they won't switch to another channel if the game ends at 7:23.

At least FOX has a post game show so it doesn't mess up the post game programming schedule....


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> So that (mostly) leaves us 921/50x suckers. 50x sould be resolved with NBR early next year. Which suckers does that leave?


And us 721 owners. Just to note it. 

- John...


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> The change was in the guide. So I assume the 942/522/TiVo/Motorola people caught the change automatically?
> 
> So that (mostly) leaves us 921/50x suckers. 50x sould be resolved with NBR early next year. Which suckers does that leave?
> 
> These days when this (or any other 921/OTA screw-up) happens to me I go grab the HD-XVid feed from the internet. Looks pretty good, and the commercials are already removed.


Actually, my Tivo canceled the Lost recording because it conflicted with L&O and CSI:NY at 9pm. I have to decide which 5 minutes I want to lose - last 5 of Lost or first 5 of CSI.

So, I guess I can get a copy of "The other 48" on the net?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

clueless said:


> At least FOX has a post game show so it doesn't mess up the post game programming schedule....


heh, except for Last night since they decided to put the end of the Giants/Seahawks game that went overtime, on the national feed.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Moved to the Standard Programming forum. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a thread bump about a longer Lost. Then, it's Christmas repeat season.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> So, I guess I can get a copy of "The other 48" on the net?


If you can get to the binaries.multimedia newsgroup you should be able to find lost posted in a variety of formats a day or 2 after it airs.

Avoid the svcd.

Most of the posts are widescreen XVid/mpeg 4. There's usally a 350 meg download that looks decent on a TV less the 40". There's also a 700 meg download that looks VERY respectable on a large HD TV.

Of course you also have to figure out what you're going to use to play back the XVid file (a fast PC can do). Both Nero and Roxio include apps that can convert the Xvid back to standard DVD.

Generally to access the binary newsgroups you need to pay for a premium news server and a good program for downloading binaries (like newsbin).

Perhaps easier is to get the episode thru itunes. It'll cost you $2. Not sure of the resolution.

Hmmm, maybe right before your vcr/pvr cuts off the 5 minute extension, the'll be an ad for the $2 itunes download:nono2: .


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> Actually, my Tivo canceled the Lost recording because it conflicted with L&O and CSI:NY at 9pm. I have to decide which 5 minutes I want to lose - last 5 of Lost or first 5 of CSI.


Yea, what a pain. Even without the announced 5 minute extension, you still have to assume an extra few minutes at the start still making back-2-back recording difficult.

I think to be really happy I'd need a whole house PVR with a minimum or 4 tuners that can handle OTA. Guess you could just get two dual tuner PVRs and stack them.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> If you can get to the binaries.multimedia newsgroup you should be able to find lost posted in a variety of formats a day or 2 after it airs.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe right before your vcr/pvr cuts off the 5 minute extension, the'll be an ad for the $2 itunes download:nono2: .


I wish I could find the .ty files somewhere on-line, that way I could just "inject" it into my TiVo. I haven't really looked too hard but I should. I managed to get it as an .avi file off bittorrent.

Haha...It wouldn't surprise me if they did run that add. They put enough commercials in Lost. Talk about milking a show for all it's worth!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, someone fill me in when the extra five minutes are over. WHAT HAPPENED? Last I saw they were looking at a horse.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

To answer Richard's question it is necessary to write out a spoiler.
*SPOILER WARNING on 11/30 EPISODE*
Read no fiurther if you do not want to know the answer to Richard's Q
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

Last chance
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Okay Kate and Sawyer looking at a horse.
Kate goews to the horse and pets its neck. It walks calmly away.

Sawyer asks "You know that horse, Freckles?"
Kate responds "Yeah. I do"

cut to the beach

The police chick is sitting on the beach jack apporaches and start small-talk leading up to Jack trying to ease her uneasiness of living among friends of the woman she killed.

Cut to the bunker. where the Lock and whats-his name (The African) watch the new film while the Michael --Walt's Dad) checks over the computer equipment in the other room.

The new piece of film which goes after "do not attempt to use the computer for anything other than entering the code" states the following:

"The isolation that attends the duties with associated with station 3 may tempt you to use the computer for communication with the outside world. This is strictly forbidden.

"Attempting to use the comouter in this manner will compromise the integrity of the project and... worse, could lead to another incident.

"I repeat. Do not use the computer for anything than entering the code." That is the end of the new piece of film. Lock turns off the projector.

Walt's who was able to hear the audio on the film being played in the next room dad hears a ding with 51 minutes on the timer remaining on the code timer as the dinging sound continues he looks around the room and sees on the computer screen a slimple text

"Hello?
>:

Michael looks around and then types a response "hello?"

Answer "Who is this?"

He responds "This is Michael. Who is this?

Answer "Dad?"

End of the episode.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

God, I love this series!!! Okay, so the horse was a manifestation or abstract of Wayne accepting the reason for his murder or at least leaving her alone and not haunting her any more.

The one very surprising thing was Sayid admitting that he actually DID see Walt in the jungle in the previous episode. It was a cop-out IMHO because the camera cuts and angles were definitely designed to give the viewer the impression he did NOT see walt. IIRC the shots went somthing like :Shannon see Walt. Camera shows Walt. Camera shows Shannon and Sayid. Sayid looks in the same direction as Shannon. Camera shows Walt. Camera shows close-up of Shannon. Camera shows Walt. Camera shows close up of Sayid. Camera from perspective view shows Shannon and Sayid looking at the forest with no one else there. Close up of Sayid looking back at Shannon. Shot of Walt running off into the Jungle. Shannon runs after him. Beat. Sayid gives chase to Shannon.

So having Sayid say he saw Walt is definitely a departure from what I got out of the way the camera (editors) told the story.

Small and probably silly point, but there you have it. I consider this the first serious mistake in the story-telling. It takes away the reason Sayid did not give chase with Shannon rather than reacting to Shannon.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> God, I love this series!!!


It's certainly the best television at the moment, but, if they keep up this crap of running 5 minutes long I will quit on it and simply bootleg it from somewhere, with no guilt on my part.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

As far as 'What Kate did', someone tell me what I'm missing, but I didn't think it was all that significant. She blew up her biological father, cuz she hated him for several reasons apparently. And she thought SOMEBODY needed to do it. Not real earth-shattering, reminded me of the song Independence Day. :shrug: If anyone had any doubts she was capable of such a thing with the right motivation, they were deluding themselves. (Probably from watching too many Live Links commercials! :lol: )

Umm... I disagree with Tony. 

1. I think Sayid DID see Walt in the jungle. Wasn't there a Star Trek episode where the computer could read their minds? I don't know if that's what it was, but there are any number of possibilities, given all the unanswered questions.

2. What happened between Jack and Ana Lucia on the beach at the end _could_ have been 'small talk', but how did he know what her drink was? They know each other. Did you see his reaction to hearing her name in the last episode?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> 2. What happened between Jack and Ana Lucia on the beach at the end _could_ have been 'small talk', but how did he know what her drink was? They know each other. Did you see his reaction to hearing her name in the last episode?


Ana Lucia and Jack first met at the Sidney Airport bar where they share a drink before the flight.

See ya
Tony


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Laverne said:


> 2. What happened between Jack and Ana Lucia on the beach at the end _could_ have been 'small talk', but how did he know what her drink was? They know each other. Did you see his reaction to hearing her name in the last episode?


Jack and Ana had a drink at the airport before the plane took off (from a flashback). If I remember, they were supposed to meet on the plane for another drink.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

So what was the deal with Kate seeing Wayine in Sawyer?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Jack and Ana Lucia at the airport - OK, thanks. Didn't remember that. 



David Levin said:


> So what was the deal with Kate seeing Wayine in Sawyer?


Blame it on the computer! :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> So what was the deal with Kate seeing Wayine in Sawyer?


More "weird Island stuff". Between Sawyer and that horse there were lots of little weird thingies going on. Basically it was all Kate's deamons.

As to "what kate did" not being all that surprising, I guess not. But up until now the image we got of Kate was some one who accidentally killed some one. We kind of see how it was an accident and how she was running from that.

This episode takes that image and smashes it on the ground. Kate is a cold-blooded, calculating, murderer. The other death she was responsible for would at best be construed as a voluntary manslaughter but more likely self defence. What was shown last night was 100% premeditated murder.

It is a very big change in the personality that has been shown to us so far.

See ya
Tony


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Talking to someone to work.

I didn't hear what Sawyer said when he had his hand around Kate's neck....

Something to the effect of 'Why did you kill me'. That explains my confusion.

The horse? Yea, that was odd. Might as well have been pink elephants.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Might as well have been pink elephants.


or a polar bear.....I still haven't seen any of season one so that one really makes no sense....I have it, though. Just need to sit down and watch.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I can't help but think that they've left something out about Kate's motives for killing her biological father. We've gone for a year wanting to believe that she's just misunderstood and a victim of circumstances, now we find out she kills her father because she doesn't want to be like him?!? No mention of him abusing her (only hints: "you're pretty...") or her fearing for her life. She killed him because she didn't like him.

Even though they didn't allow much wiggle room for her reasoning in blowing him up, I can't help but think we'll find out something else next year.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree. He was abusive to her mother, and Kate might have been tired of her mother being so blindly in love with him that she couldn't see how he really was.

And even though she told the marshal he never laid a hand on her, when she asked her 'dad' why he didn't tell her that Wayne was her father, he said because he knew she'd kill him. There's gotta be SOME reason for him to say that.  

I just think there's gotta be more to the story than 'she murdered him'. Is she capable of it? Yes, she's very calculating. But she also seems to have her reasons, at least in her head.

More and more questions! :grin:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

n8dagr8 said:


> or a polar bear.....I still haven't seen any of season one so that one really makes no sense....I have it, though. Just need to sit down and watch.


THe island is an experiment that produces things that people think or fear etc... (See Ghostbusters and the Stapuff marshmellow man)...

or

The people are in limbo/purgatory atoning for past sins. "The Others" have a list of who are going to hell and come and take them. Something like that.

Either of those could then explain just about everything.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It was my impression that Kate also intended to commit insurance fraud in order to help her mother.

And, I wonder what they have hidden in the hatch that requires a strong magnetic field. Anti-matter?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How many of you are still lost with Lost? I guess this is what keeps you coming back week after week to see if they'll answer your questions. How many seasons do you think this show can go on before people get tired of it dragging on?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

They are revealing little secrets little by little. They should be getting done with the character back-stories soon. Though I want to know how Lock became such a survivalist, how he ended up in the wheel chair. I know about the Kidney and I know about how he ended up on the flight. But from the point of him sitting in his Volkswagon in front of his bastard father's house and being a survivalist in a wheel chair is the one story I want to know about.

Anyway, I see two more WELL-Written seasons before we have to know SOMETHING. After the secret reveal of the secret the series will jump the shark and this is when most critics say the series should be ended with a real ending.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_They should be getting done with the character back-stories soon. _

I'd disagree there. I bet they will continue with some form of backstory as long as Lost continues to air. And if they run out of material with original cast members, they have plenty more they can delve into. I'll bet we'll come across the Aussie traveller (found in the bunker) again as well, not to mention the French woman. And we still have others of the tail section to start discovering, ala Ana's.

After all, we thought we already knew the crime Kate was wanted for, only to learn it was just one of several.
I don't remember, but did she kill her fellow bank robber too, so she's responsible for 3 murders?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Danny R said:


> _They should be getting done with the character back-stories soon. _
> 
> I'd disagree there. I bet they will continue with some form of backstory as long as Lost continues to air. And if they run out of material with original cast members, they have plenty more they can delve into. I'll bet we'll come across the Aussie traveller (found in the bunker) again as well, not to mention the French woman. And we still have others of the tail section to start discovering, ala Ana's.
> 
> ...


Ok now you've "Lost" me. Wasn't Kate arrested for killing her Dad? Where's the bank robbing come into it?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

That happened later in Kate's life. It was in an early season 1 episode.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since this covers most of the episodes of Lost as well as what Kate did, I'm going to spoiler protect it.


Spoiler



While I was exploring more about the Dharma Initiative, I found this Lostipedia entry about Kate. I hope that helps.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_It was in an early season 1 episode._

The one where they find the Haliburton case belonging to the marshal that held the guns.

_I don't remember, but did she kill her fellow bank robber too, so she's responsible for 3 murders?_

Had to look this up for myself. Kate shot the one guy in the leg to stop him from killing the bank manager, and then shot the other robbers as well. The first likely survived, but who knows about the others.

Oh, that Kate is such a bad girl. She needs a spanking.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> That happened later in Kate's life. It was in an early season 1 episode.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Ah, ok I'd forgotten about that. I wasn't thinking far enough back, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Since this covers most of the episodes of Lost as well as what Kate did, I'm going to spoiler protect it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


MORE SPOILER ....

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

From the website that Mark posted, I read this ... "Sayid can be seen on the TV monitor in the military recruiting center."

I didn't notice that. That ought to juice up some conspiracy theories.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, he can be seen as she walks into the recruiting office.


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> Yes, he can be seen as she walks into the recruiting office.


They have a habbit of doing this I remember in the episode that told us about kim and his wife hurly was on the tv in the room that kim was in. I have yet to figure out why they do this. I mean are all these people connected in one way or another and they have no idea.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

It offers a bit of forshadowing that makes the story interesting. The question is, why was Sayed on TV? I believe when Hurley was first shown, it was before we saw his backstory as a lottery winner. 

The timeline for Kate's encounter with her father is well before Sayed's runin with the law about the terrorists, so what did he do to make the evening news?


----------

